# Project Guitar



## Lemmy Hangslong (May 11, 2006)

Not a Luthier project but a re-finish project.

This is my second Larivee Electric... offset V with Maple neck thru, Alder sides, and Ebony board. The bridge is a Kahler but it is unmarked. So far I've decided to do a Rising Sun graphic on this one.

I have another Larivee V I'm going to strip and refinish. I bought it from the Vancouver shop the year before it closed... as a blank with all hardware. I finished it but it never really turned out that great. This one will have the Evel Knievel Stars and Stripes V graphic.

This will be a summer project for me and the kids. The intent is to take it slow and get it right.

Anyone else own a Larrivee Electric? They are very decent guitars. I love the neck profile, playability, tone, and looks.

Here are some photos of the offset V which will be the first project started.
Both are being done together. Photos of the V are included aswell.


----------



## suttree (Aug 17, 2007)

looks like a fun project. i've never owned a l'arrivee electric... a lot of people like them, but the ones i played had necks that were far too skinny for my tastes.. jean's shop knew how to build guitars though, so i'm sure the quality is very good.


----------



## Edutainment (Jan 29, 2008)

That V looks pretty cool... in a road warrior sort of way? You know, the stickers and what not. I've never tried a L'arivee, but they look cool. I was never a fan of pointy guitar like V's and Explorers until I saw some vintage blonde Ibanez's lofu


----------



## Guest (May 30, 2008)

Nicely done. Very Schenker-_ish_.


----------



## Hamm Guitars (Jan 12, 2007)

I can't stand jacks that are the top of the guitar...










just my personal opinion, but I would be moving that if it were me and I was going with paint.


----------

